# songs (reverse alphabetically)



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

*deleted*

_deleted_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're So Pony - Beth Thornley


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walking On Air - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Ahvav said:


> X-offender -Blondie


Love that song

U-mass - Pixies


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Sunday Morning - Velvet Underground


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Rain - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick to Back Down - Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On My Way - Xandria


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Mammal - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick You when You're Down - Machine Head


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland ft. katy Perry


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Gouge away - pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Door - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Blowing in the Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Sun - The Raconteurs


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

X - System of a Down


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

What Youre doing - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vice President Fruitley - Eels


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Train in Vain - The Clash


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Right Said Fred - Bernard Cribbins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Tigers - The Caesars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nikola - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Embrace, The - Epica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Dust - Mazzy Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Down - Everlast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Dream, The - Afroman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Always Make Me Smile - Kyle Andrews


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unrecognize - Android Lust


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

They Might Be Giants - They Might Be Giants.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stranger - Endless Blue


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Red London - Sham 69


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Part of Me - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Original Sin (The Devil's Waiting in the Wing) - Angtoria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe Tomorrow - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Chocolate - The Dollyrots


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Iridescent - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Weird - The Dollyrots


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

Follow Me- Uncle Kracker


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Dogs Can Grow Beards All Over - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Climb, The - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleed It Dry - Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata - The Knife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Man - Liz Phair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vandalized - Matt Nathanson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trying My Best to Love You - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riot Poof - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter of a Man - Ben Harper


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Protex Blue - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside - Staind


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Nuvole -Negramaro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked - Assemblage 23


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Most def- Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Livin' on the Inside - Iris Dement


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Got Paid - ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Fly Away - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ell, The - Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast Lane Addiction - Shannon Curfman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disposition - Tool


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Break Free - Ariana Grande


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Zero Percent - My Chemical Romance


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

You Know My Name - Chris Cornell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxplosive - Dr. Dre


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Vicious - Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Use It For Good - Fallulah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sky Is Falling - Bertie Blackman


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Reptiles theme - skrillex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter to Three - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Piggies - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naïve - The Rentals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Bleeding, A - The Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick the Bride Down the Aisle - Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Java Jive - The Puppini Sisters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hasta Manana - Mr. President


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flight of the Crow - Passenger


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down - Lit


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around Your Heart - Kittie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapata's Blood - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasted Life, The - Aesthetic Perfection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veteran Cosmic Rocker - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Your Skin - Aesthetic Perfection


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Smoke On the Water -Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qualifications - Billy Bragg


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Over - Epik High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Felt Less Like Dancing - Katie Melua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love You Now - Madi Diaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Friends - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror Show - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeway Flyer - Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Life - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Berceuse - June & Lula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip Mouth Angel - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Mas in Hell - Sixx AM


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wear Your Love Like Heaven - Donovan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuum Space - The Love Kills Theory


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

This Is The Right Time - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Ringo - Joris Voorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Man - John Prine


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Reverse order. :kma

Pieces of April - Three Dog Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not the One for Me - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Lick My Decals Off - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Not the Spotlight - Beth Orton


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Back - Crabby Appleton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flick of the Switch - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Ophelia - Abney Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Day of Your Life - Katie Herzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip City - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Youth, Youth, Youth - Generation X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC Vs. Adam Ant - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vapor Trail - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tap at My Window - Laura Marling


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Return To Hanger - MegaDeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pain Is - Alex Hepburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Dawn - Linda Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lo and Behold - Just Jack


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Katmandu - Bob Seger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackknife Johnny - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isabella - Dia Frampton


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Help - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galaxies - Laura Veirs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of the World, The - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chairoscuro - Paula Cole


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adrian - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zed and Two Naughts - The Mars Volta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking Out My Heart - Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXL - Keith Anderson


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Woman - Wolfmother


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Violet - Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Hands Weren't Meant For Us - Listener


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver Syndrome - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Verge - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nyepi - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man in Black - Devil Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I only want to be with you - Dusty Springfield


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Gardenia - KYUSS


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Eon -Supergrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drunk - Jesse Thomas :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Committed - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Little Lights - Passenger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist-Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X2-Queensrÿche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vein of Stars - The Flaming Lips


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Reverse order game. :b

Unfailing Love - Chris Tomlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shock to My System - Gemma Hayes


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Rekkit - Death in Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q-Ball - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politically Uncorrect - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

No Excuses - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light in Your Eyes - Flyleaf


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter Love - Trey Songz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geographical Cure - Lucy Woodward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

F.I.N.E-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emenius Sleepus - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Children of the Sun - Flowing Tears


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Bavarian #1 - Miike Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ancient Lullaby - Matisyahu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoomin' Zoomin' - Becky G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xing Ren - Wang Lee Hom


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wishing Well - Free


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Viktorious - Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

UFO - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Earth That You Walk Upon - Simple Minds


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Sedated - Hozier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ragdoll - Lucy Woodward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quasar-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pen & Paper - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Verge - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My God - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last to Know - Pink


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knock Three Times by Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of 1,000 Years - Kiss


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury and The Blockheads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Who Walks, The - Karen Elson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Everybody Plays The Fool by The Main Ingredient


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Dandelion - the Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basset Hound - Jillette Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro's Ascent - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tasy - Missy Elliott


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Who Knows Who Cares - Local Natives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vapor Trail - Rush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

'Till Kingdom Come-Coldplay


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Riders Of The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Quit Playing Games with my heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Occupied Tears - Serj Tankian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M-The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lay Yourself Down - Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Playin' Possum - Alan Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Am Not A Robot-Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Groovy Situation by Gene Chandler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth-Imogen Heap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dry and Dusty - Fever Ray


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B.Y.O.B-System Of A Down


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - The Who


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoom-Commodores


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

X-Offender - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Without You I'm Nothing - Placebo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Venus-Air


----------



## Distinctive Temptations (Oct 18, 2014)

Tension - My Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swim - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rain-The Beatles


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Queen of New Orleans - Bon Iver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

O-ColdPlay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Who Would Speak True, The - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magic-The Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Learning to Fall - Chickenfoot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K.I.A(Killed In Action)-Jet


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

July - Youth Lagoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Can-Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honky Tonk Song - BR5-49


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Grams for ten - The View


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Linda Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs in a Cage - Angelfish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C-Moon-Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bluejay - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Crying Eyes - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XIX-Slipknot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go....Wham!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuum Bag - Stroke 9


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underneath It All-No Doubt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Take A Letter, Maria by R. B. Greaves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S.o.s-Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quasimodo-Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Cup - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Wild West, The - Jewel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M.I.A-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaili-Caribou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jails and Bombs - Amos Lee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Time-Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heads - The ***** Problem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go On - Basia Bulat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failbait-Deadmau5


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drifting - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Calabria-Rune RK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bicycle Tricycle - Rosie Thomas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Heady Tale-The Fratellis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo Time - Mystery Jets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youth-Matisyahu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ecutioner Style - Linkin Park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W.M.A.-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vatican Blues (Last Saturday Night) - George Harrison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unbalanced Pieces-Soulsavers


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Tonight's The Kind of Night - Noah And The Whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S.o.s.-Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rev 22:20 - Puscifer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet-John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Painkillers - Everlast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceans-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to do with Love - Halestorm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machete-Moby


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Love is - Alannah Myles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karate Chop-Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Want to Make it New with You - Soko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy - Mazzy Star


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimly Fiendish - The Damned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fake Money-Arkells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Fields - Kate Rusby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth On Hell-Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dive In - Leah Andreone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bow Down - Leah Andreone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Machine Spiritual-Bright Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoloft - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yakety Sax-Boots Randolph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's We Share - Jodeci


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

What Does It Take (To Win Your Love) by Junior Walker & The All Stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vagabond - Bethany Dillon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U.F.O-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn It Up! - Mr. President


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sacrifice-Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Bottom Blues - Kid Rock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

People are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceans-ColdPlay


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Nocturne - Wild Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Madness-Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back - Meat Loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kenji-Fort Minor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jump - Pointer Sisters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Time-Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghetto Love - Spinnerette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falling-The Civil Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damage-Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Country Boy - Aaron Lewis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back-Colt Ford


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zooropa-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Never Satisfy Me - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - m.i.a.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk-Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Occupanther - Midlake


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

United We Stand by Brotherhood of Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things That Stop You Dreaming - Passenger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Question!-System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Noose - Soundgarden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Avenue-Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Afraid - Earshot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Math and the Mocking Moon - A Radio with Guts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lullaby - The Cure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill!-The Raveonettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny Was a Friend of Mine - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Walk Alone - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Oh So Quiet-Bjork


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hands to Heaven - Breathe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galang-M.I.A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flicker - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echo - Kristin Hersh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electioneering-Radiohead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Drunk - Ed Sheeran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Camera-R.E.M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blame - Cavo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels Hung Around, The - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoinks! - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XIX - Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You're Gone - Avril Lavigne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vocal-Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shout - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Roar - Katy Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qwerty-Mushroomhead


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Perfect Two - Auburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outlaw - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No one - Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manifesto II - Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Love - Musiq Soulchild


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Knee Deep - Lydia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter Love - Trey Songz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Time Now-Aruba Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's to You - Tat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Guilty As Sin-Stiff Little Fingers​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow - Android Lust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electric Blue-IceHouse


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

Drown with Me - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cuckoo - Lissie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Abacab-Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoomin' - Lionel Richie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

You And I - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

We Found Love - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vagina Mine - Puscifer


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tide is high (The) - Blondie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sacrifice-Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reason - Fit for Rivals



karenw said:


> I'm sure his song titles are made up. He googles the V hoping he finds a song lol


It's a real song, I have the cd it's on. :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quintessence-Mastodon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Paint - Roxette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Obstacle 1-Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Left to Lose - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like a Show Inside My Head - Anette Olzon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

King City-Swim Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of 1,000 Years - Kiss


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

In too deep - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home - She & Him


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gettin' Up - Q-Tip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Away - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Each time you break my heart - Nick Kamen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Don't Bite - Rhino Bucket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cage-Dir En Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bizarre Love Triangle - New Order


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Aint no Man - Dina Carroll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zombie-The Cranberries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You're Still the One - Shania Twain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo - Alyssa Reid


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolves - Iron & Wine


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Veteran Of The Psychic Wars-Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under a Paper Moon - All Time Low


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Time - Culture Club


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Saturday In The Park - Chicago


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Radioactive-Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quittin' You - The Band Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pyro-Kings Of Leon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N.I.B.-Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meltdown - Love and Death


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let the Sunshine In - Fifth Dimension


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kids - Robbie Williams & Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Another Psycho - Motley Crue


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

If Only You Knew - Patti LaBelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart Factory - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Over It-Guillemots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indeed

Feels Like Heaven - The Fiction Factory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elevation-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decatur H S - Excuse 17


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cycle-Beck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Azwethinkweiz-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zicky's Song - Pepper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youth Without Youth-Metric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrong-Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untrue - Coal Chamber


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Tap Out - The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeds of Night - The Cave Singers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Roar - Katy Perry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pristine - Delain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Outro-Limp Bizkit


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mystery Of Being-The Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost - Delain


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keep it Simple - Delays.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a Page - Keely Hawkes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hands to Heaven - Breathe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goth in the Disco - Just Jack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frozen-Orianthi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Embers - Just Jack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous-Big Data


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cut the Crap - Jackyl


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Balls - AC/DC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Always - Atlantic Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zora Sourit - Celine Dion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Can't Always Get What You Want-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin Xin Xiang Yin - Cyndi Wang


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wedding Day - UB40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vigil-Lamb Of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Milky Way - Kill Hannah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taro-Alt-J


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Step Right Up - Jaki Graham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Around - Blues Traveler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queensberry Rules-Gallows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Promise Me - Beverly Craven


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Older-Band Of Horses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Said - Liz Phair


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look What You've Done - Alex Hepburn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep It Dark-Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joker & the Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hag - The Breeders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Give Back The Sun-The View


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family Tree - The Builders and the Butchers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Evergreen - Will Young


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't Look Back Into The Sun - The Libertines


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Car Wash - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brainwash - Midnight Creeps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Commotion-Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zachem Ya (Why Should I) - t.A.T.u.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

You Got Lucky-Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-B****es - Ice Cube


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Why - Annie Lennox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vale of Tears - Antestor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unplugged-Spirit Of The West


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Trouble-Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sirena - Faun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Roam - B52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Fade - Feeder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Private Universe-Crowded House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over You - Bif Naked


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mama Was Always Tellin' Her Truth - Iris DeMent


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kingdom Of Rust-Doves


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Just Another Girl. - UB40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Hate-Passenger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heaven Can Wait- We the Kings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Groovin' - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling You're Falling - June & Lula


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everything Is Cool-Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down on Love - Sarah Blasko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cast It Out-10 Years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bricks of Our Home - The Cave Singers


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ask the Lonely - Journey


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, I'm Back - Fabolous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xylophone Track-The Magnetic Fields


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voices-Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undressed To Kill - Jethro Tull


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Two Guitars Bass And A Drum- KSM


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Somebody's Somebody - Christina Aguilera


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raindrops-Basement Jaxx


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Quicksand - David Bowie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Paparazzi- Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once You Love - Steve Earle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New Sensation - INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Momma Sed - Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lithium and a Lover - Sirenia


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Knocking at Your Back Door-Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie - Linda Perry


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

In My Mind - Heather Headley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hear Me Now - Texas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Gimme The Light - Sean Paul


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Forever now - Tokio hotel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Breath You Take - Police


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dontcha - The Internet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Come As You Are - Beverley Knight


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anchor - Letters to Cleo


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxx's and Ooo's (an American Girl) - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Why Do You Lie? - Liv Warfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Occupanther - Midlake


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Unforgiven - Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight Galaxy - Metric


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Somebody to love - Queen


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Right Here - SWV


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Quarter to Three - Gary US Bonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potions - Puscifer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One - U2


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Love - Lene Marlin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lyin Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill! - The Raveonettes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heart Attack- Demi Lovato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grass'll Grow - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fix a Heart- Demi Lovato


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Counting Stars - One Republic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Badfish-Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Altercations - The Tossers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zombie-Fela Kuti


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xue Ren - Wang Lee Hom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Where are you baby - Betty Boo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

V.S.O.P. - K. Michelle


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

umbrella-rhianna


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Time Will Reveal - DeBarge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Road To Nothing - Salome MC ft. Bastian KillJoy


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Question Existing - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Beach - Gorillaz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oldest Story In The World-Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Religion - Black Veil Brides


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mad-Ne-Yo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light it Up - Rev Theory


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just for You - Quarterflash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It Happens-Sugarland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass Ceiling - Metric


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Fooled Around and Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

End of the Road - Boyz to Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daydream Believer - Monkees


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Crazy - Willie Nelson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Babel-Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abacab - Genesis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You and I - Stevie Wonder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu-Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Various Methods of Escape - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Until the End of the World - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toys in the Attic - Omnia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## naevo (Oct 23, 2014)

Remedy - Little Boots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Times-Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pet My Kitty - Jill Sharpe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Odessa-Caribou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Got Better - Midnight Creeps


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Money: pink floyd


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Lack of Water - The Why Store


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juneau-Funeral For A Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Glad I Lost You - Abney Park


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hot Love - Kelly Marie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Granddaddy's Gun - Aaron Lewis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fighter ~ Christina Agrilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything You Do - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving Faster - SOJA


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Cause We've Ended As Lovers-Jeff Beck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bed of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Beginner's Guide To Destroying the Moon-Foster The People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonin' - New Boyz


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yahoo - Erasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing Well - Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetative State - Napalm Death


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Space Staion #5 - Montrose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Re-Align-Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punk Episode - Spoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overdrive - Airbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nasty-Nas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Way ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lo and Behold - Just Jack


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Knowing Me Knowing You-ABBA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Sleep - Loquat


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Hanging By a Moment-Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts - Laura Marling


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Funhouse - Pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil-Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Hearts - Stars


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Closing Time-Semisonic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bounce - Calvin Harris & Kelis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avarice - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance - Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You'll see - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ecutioner Style - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaulted Ceilings - Memphis May Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanatos - Soap & Skin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Start me up - The Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rover, The - The Tossers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarryman's Lament - Joe Bonamassa


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Powerpuff girls theme :The powerpuff girls


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Other Side of the Game - Erykah Badu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No One- Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Ferry - Kid Rock


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

latch - disclosure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep it Simple - Delays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

January-Disclosure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Over - Lisa Loeb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heart Attack- Demi Lovato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ship - Gin Wigmore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Far Away-NickelBack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Star-Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cradle on Fire - The Builders and the Butchers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Breathe (2 AM)- Anna Nalick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Are You Ready - Creed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Side - Young The Giant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What You're Thinking - Passenger


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Vapors - Biz Markie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Milky Way - Kill Hannah


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tell Me If You Still Care - The S.O.S. Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone I Love - Patti Rothberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Robot-3Oh!3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of New Orleans - Bon Iver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Past Lives-Real Estate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Soul Song - Bright Eyes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Neverland - Quadron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mean - Pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Sunrise-Aiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill with Your Smile - Mark Owen


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Just Give Me A Reason - Pink ft. Nate Ruess


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Iris - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

High Times - Jamiroquai


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gone With The Wind- Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Day of My Life - Bright Eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth-Imogen Heap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams Away - Hurt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Camisado-Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before You - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anna - Hello Saferide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Za-Supergrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Gonna Listen - In This Moment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X.Y.U-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violence-Blink-182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwear Goes Inside the Pants - Lazyboy :kma


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sycamore Down - Jaymay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Houses-Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Platonic - Flyleaf


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Over It - Katharine McPhee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing is Ever What it Seems - Joker's Daughter


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Messing - Sarah Fonteyne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Time-Labrinth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knee Deep in My Heart - Shane Filan


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Just Good Friends - Michael Jackson


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGxaEdXOSk8*

I - have fun teaching


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiding Out - Sucre


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

good company - queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fizz - Joydrop


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Eyes Shut - Years and Years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drunk with Power - Puscifer


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

# 1 Crush - Garbage


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Butterflies - Michael Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A View To A Kill-Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok The Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, I'm Back - Fabolous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's We Share - Jodeci


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wasted - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Smile - Kyla La Grange


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Underneath It All - No Doubt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take Over The World-The Courteeners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sjung - Laleh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rain-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand - David Bowie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty Hurts - Beyoncé


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Soul Song - Bright Eyes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe Your Baby - Stevie Wonder


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kiss Me Thru The Phone - Soulja Boy feat. Sammie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie - Linda Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Am The Sword-Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here for Now - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Genocide-Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Far from All the Tears - Leslie Mills


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Everywhere - Chaka Khan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do Something - Macy Gray


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Crazy In Love - Beyoncé


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Barricade-Interpol


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Aja - Steely Dan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Signal - Fear Factory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday's Gone-Hal Ketchum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ecutioner Style - Linkin Park


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Walk Of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vitamin R-Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Business - White Lies


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Tuesday Afternoon - The Moody Blues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sappy-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember What You Told Me - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Question-Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Dreams - Lucy Spraggan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Open Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing Compares - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mowgli's Road - Marina & the Diamonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last One To Die-Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked in the Teeth - AC/DC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jig A Jig-East Of Eden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Mua - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy - Pharrell Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotta Get Back - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Under the Dust - Letters to Cleo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Everybody Loves the Sunshine - Roy Ayers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Danger Line-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap Kicks - Noisettes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Timing-Bombay Bicycle Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche - Flyleaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Should've Lied - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veda Very Shining - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella - Rhianna


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Take it On the Run - REO Speedwagon


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Shadow in Our Blood - Dark Tranquility


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Pac-Man Fever - Buckner & Garcia


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

On Days Like These - Matt Monro


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Not Just Anybody - Rae & Christian feat. Kate Rogers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Maneater - Hall and Oates


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Leave Me Alone - Michael Jackson


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kyrie - Mr. Mister


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Juicy Fruit - Mtume


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I Can Only Imagine - MercyMe


----------



## leahz (Mar 12, 2015)

Blue Boy - Mac Demarco


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Have You Ever - Brandy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Georgia Rain - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyday - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damage-Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch Me While I'm Sleeping - Pink


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Be Good To Yourself - Journey


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

A Fine Evening For A Rouge - Lydia


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zone Out - KB


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year 3000-Ajanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Kid - Green Day


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Where Have All The Flowers Gone - Pete Seeger


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Valerie - Steve Winwood


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Undun - The Guess Who


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tightrope - Janelle Monae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seer, The - Maesyn


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Runaway - Jamiroquai


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panama-Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscillation - Soen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N.I.B.-Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Precious - Soko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Latch-Disclosure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

January 28,1986-Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inarticulation - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

How Can I Forget You - Elisa Fiorillo


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Give it Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Door - Ani Difranco


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

End of Time - Beyoncé


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Dark Horse Katy Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Stop-Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yahoo - Erasure


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

X by Simply Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Men in Black Suits - Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaulted Ceilings - Memphis May Fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugly - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taikatalvi-Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seersken - Valravn


----------



## Kenway Twitty (Mar 25, 2015)

Rande des Krieges - Battle Lolis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punk Episode - Spoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panic-Sublime With Rome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overdrive - Airbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Fly Away - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life - Abney Park


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Little Sister ~ Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Just Good Friends - Michael Jackson feat. Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside the Cage - Abney Park


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

How Can I Forget You - Elisa Fiorillo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Greatest Love Of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Fall, The - Rhye


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Eat you alive - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dilate - Ani Difranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Go Back-Primal Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Record - Alex Hepburn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All This Love - deBarge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance - Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Ain't Got a Hold on Me - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Mas Girl - Vanilla Sky


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Watch Her Ride - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Unwind With the Clock - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through It All - Device


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

See The Funny Little Clown - Bobby Goldsborro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Robot Boy - Jen Olive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarryman's Lament - Joe Bonamassa


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Party In The USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh! Gravity-Switchfoot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Again - Lightning Dust


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Leaving-Westlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked Around - Grace Jones


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jackie - Elisa Fiorillo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I Can Hear Music - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Is Empty - Emilie Autumn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gen Strange-Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feel the Empty Mask - Android Lust


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams Away - Hurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Consummation - Hurt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back In The Village-Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All My Rage - Laura Marling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziplock Bang - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Side - Young The Giant


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Xxxo - M.I.A.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting Game-Banks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrella - Unfinished Thought


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Top Drawer - Man Man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stop in the Name of Love - the Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rev 22:20 (4:20 mix) - Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Political Scum - The Tossers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nicety - Michel'le


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Dim Road - The Tossers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus Gonna Be Here - Tom Waits


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

intelligence-swoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have Mercy - Two Ton Boa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Highway - Mazzy Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Epic Fail - Anna Murphy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Could It Be I'm Falling In Love - The Spinners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before It Rains - Juliet Simms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Around the World - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenshin - WaT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Gonna Listen - In This Moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Has Been X'ed - NOFX


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Where Are You, Christmas? - Faith Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victorian Vigilante - Abney Park


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trout Heart Replica - Amanda Palmer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sookie Sookie - Steppenwolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Me Now - Metric


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quick Joey Small - Kasenatz-Katz


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Plastic Fantastic Lover - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ooo Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never-Ending Why, The - Placebo


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Merry Happy - Kate Nash


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Love Is A Losing Game - Amy Winehouse


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Flesh and The Power It Holds - Death


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Ketsui - Gridlink


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just One Look - Doris Troy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am a Cider Drinker - Alestorm


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hang 'em High - Booker T. & The MG's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gold Teeth - Man Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fly Me To The Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Shut - Years and Years


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Take It So Hard - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Home - Placebo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

When Will I Be Loved - Everly Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Occupanther - Midlake


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuesday Afternoon - The Moody Blues


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Someday Baby - Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember What You Told Me - Rising Appalachia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Girls - The Capricorns


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Neon Lights - Demi Lovato


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Mad World - Tears for Fears (though I prefer Michael Andrews/Gary Jules version)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lookin' Out My Backdoor - CCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenji - Fort Minor


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In My Mind - Heather Headley


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hard Headed Woman - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy Coat - Rising Appalachia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fallin' In Love - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Come, Easy Go - Mr. President


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Devil In Disguise - Elvis Presley


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cryin' Through The Night - Stevie Wonder


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baby Blue - Badfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amphibious, Androgynous - Jenny Hval


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Zeig Mir Wie Du Tanzt - Skrillex remix


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Hamburger - The Network


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Who Put The Bomp - Barry Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Underneath It All - No Doubt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

This I Swear - The Skyliners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save Me - Poets of the Fall


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rock On - David Essex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Put A Little Love In Your Heart - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh No - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never - Gravity Kills


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr. Big Stuff - Jean Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovesong - Endless Blue


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Kylie - Boy Tedson


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Just The Two Of Us - Bill Withers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's So Easy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Humbling River, The - Puscifer


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Go Get It - Mary Mary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

E Se Domani - Gene Pitney (version)


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't Fear The Reaper ~ Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chrysanthemum - Kelley Polar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aloha Ke Akua - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo Time - Mystery Jets


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Xzbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Won't Run - Sarah Blasko


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very thought of you- Nat King Cole


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tinta - Faun


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stardust- Nat King Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine- Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paloma Querida - Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olde Tyme Mem'ry - Mischief Brew


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Needles And Pins - The Searchers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Best Friend's Hot - The Dollyrots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kyrie - Mr. Mister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyful Girl - Ani DiFranco


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll Never Fall In Love Again - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head Underwater - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God's Away on Business - Tom Waits


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fly By - Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything's Bad - The Tossers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dawn (Go Away) - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caminando - Rising Appalachia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Born Again - Boney M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Away - The Builders and the Butchers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeah - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Xeno - The Novembers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vogue ~ Madonna


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Uncover - Lillies and Remains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder and Lightning - Meredith Brooks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Singer Man ~ UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise - Disturbed


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Quicksand - Björk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Over & Over ~ Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Angel - Birdy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mony Mony ~ Billy Idol


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Love is a battlefield - Papoose


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Kafkaesque Omnicide - Force Fed Human ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacqueline - Kostars


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm scared - Duffy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hate Your Way - Nina Gordon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Girl Gone Bad ~ Rhianna


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo- Incubus


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

Chained To The Bottom - The Bloody Jug Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Girl - Poe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Albatross ~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoinks! - Bif Naked


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young Guns - Wham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Hamburger - The Network


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

What About Now - WestLife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valkyrie Missile - Angels & Airwaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlove You - Sarah Hudson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Something - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses Are Red - Aqua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psychic Man - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Your Eyes - Disturbed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lotus - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Good Friends - Michael Jackson


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On A Feeling - B. J. Thomas


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fool If You Think It's Over - Chris Rea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything That Could Have Been - Kittie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dancing in the moonlight - Toploader


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Clocks - Coldplay


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Abortion Leftovers To Love And Cherish As Ones Own - Embryonic Cryptopathia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonder Een Woord - Abel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's We Share - Jodeci


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Wilhelms Scream - James Blake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Waltz, The - Hannah Fury


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Too long - Daft punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Show Me the Way - Mr. President


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Right On The Tip Of My Tongue - Brenda and The Tabulations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Voices - Lola Ray


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

People are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

One of a kind - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Believe You Now - Abra Moore


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Laughing - The Guess Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kitty Litter - Placebo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Jump into the Fire - Nilsson


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Ice Pops - Plasticzooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Henry Darger - Natalie Merchant


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Got To Get - Leila K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flood - Tool


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Everything I Try to Do, Nothing Seems to Turn Out Right - The Decemberists


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Bath - Nilsson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zat You Santa Claus - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Young Girl Sunday Blues - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

XY - Logic System


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Direction, The - Passenger


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Valleri - The Monkees


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Uuu - Caught a ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Use Once and Destroy - Courtney Love


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tin Soldier - Small Faces


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stir it up - Bob Marley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roam - B-52s


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Quivering anal expulsion of laxative inspired hot gooey mess - Erotic Female Relieving Observations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Private Hell - Alice in Chains


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Ohm - Yo La Tengo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My 16th Apology - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Locking up the Sun - Poets of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus Gonna Be Here - Tom Waits


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

ICB - New Order


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hungry like the wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Behind the Mule - Tom Waits


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Fairfax Rag - Nilsson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirt in the Ground - Tom Waits


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Cruel World - Lana Del Rey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ballisima - DJ Quicksilver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Hail Me- Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip City - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxx's and Ooo's (an American Girl) - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

With Or Without You - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vapor Trail - Rush


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Until You Come Back To Me - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

The Sun Sank - Lite


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Solitary Man - Neil Diamond


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rip it up - Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Going Away - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Many Rivers To Cross - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Ride - Airbourne


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King In A Catholic Style - China Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse - Jugtown Pirates


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Will Always Think About You - New Colony Six


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Angle - Ani DiFranco


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Drive - The Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coma - Guns N' Roses


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baby I Love You - Andy Kim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ampersand - Amanda Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You'll See - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xue Ren - Wang Lee Hom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walkin' On The Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tinkling on a Tightrope - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shoulda Woulda Coulda - Beverley Knight


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Run, Run, Run - The Supremes


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Queen of the Surface Streets - DeVotchKa


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

People Music - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out Ta Get Me - Guns N' Roses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Never Ever - All Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mama's Heart - Those Darlins


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Love In the Sky - The Weeknd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Jenny Ondioline - Stereolab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's So Easy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Halo - Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy Coat - Rising Appalachia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Come, Easy Go - Mr. President


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Take It So Hard - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Castaway - Kate Havnevik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Way - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerstoren - Rammstein


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You cant always get what you want - The Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X2cu - Jason Derulo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing Well - TTD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vein of Stars - The Flaming Lips


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tear It Down - SOJA


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Stoned Love - Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Turn - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One of a Kind - Placebo


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Narcoleptic-Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Musta Been Wrong - Saliva


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lyin Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kylie - Boy Tedson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the Two of Us - Bill Withers


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Inner Visions - Timecop1983


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

How Can You Mend A Broken Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go On - Basia Bulat


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Friday im in love - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eel Bros - Man Man


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't stop- ATB


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinderella - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterfly-Milk - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All These Things That I've Done - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoomin' Zoomin' - Becky G


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Yours Truly, 2095 - ELO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tra Hot - Benzino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warakurna - Midnight Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet - Hole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unforgettable - Natalie and Nat King Cole


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Try - Pink


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> One of a Kind - Placebo


Wow I haven't listened to Placebo since Pure Morning.. I was like 17 yrs ago!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stone Soul Picnic - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruby - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimodo - Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pantaloon, The - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Again - Days of the New


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Neighbours know my name - Trey Songz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My God - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucretia Macevil - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Indiana Wants Me - R. Dean Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human - Assemblage 23


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Back - Crabby Appleton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall from Grace - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got a Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Horse - Amanda Marshall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Coming Up - Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Red River - Beth Orton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ask the Angels - The Distillers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeno - The Novembers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wide Boy - Nik Kershaw


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

Venus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncover - Lillies and Remains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tell Me Lies - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick of It All - The Distillers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Paradise - Tat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Question! - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pessimist - Tat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Death - Rising Appalachia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not A Second Time - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mississippi Song - Rising Appalachia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Love me do - The Beatles


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Karaoke - T-Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of 1,000 Years - Kiss


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Still Of The Night - The Five Satins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hourglass - Squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Granddaddy's Gun - Aaron Lewis


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

From me to you - beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Changes - Staind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Do Or Die - Human League


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Careless Whisper - WHAM!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alone With You - Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Pharoah - Everything Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Fake Name is Good Enough for Me - Iron & Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xing Ren - Wang Lee Hom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Winds of change - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus of the Mind - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until the Race is Run - Heather Nova


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tell Her No - The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Girls - The Dollyrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotting Strip, The - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Jesus - Skid Row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of My Mind - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Subtle Men - Anna Ternheim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memory Game - Android Lust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lonely - After Forever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Good Friends - Michael Jackson


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

In the end- Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of My Own - Basia Bulat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Got to Be Real - Cheryl Lynn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever - Aaron Lewis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even the Nights Are Better - Air Supply


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do Something - Macy Gray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't Cry These Tears - Garbage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

All These Years - Adema


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro's Ascent - Alice Cooper


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tra Hot - Benzino


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whenever You Call - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus - Air


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unbelievable - EMF


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tai' Shan-Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sway - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right Before Your Eyes - Cage the Elephant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Providence - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More Pirates - Chris Garneau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Make Some Noise - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Love Rain on Me - Doro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K.I.A-Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

July - Youth Lagoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Over-Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harder Than It Needs to Be - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Games-The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire It Up - Disturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Droppin' Plates - Disturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bound - Disturbed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABC-The Jackson 5


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukon-Lindemann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Tasy - Missy Elliott


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuum Bag - Stroke 9


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undercover-DJ Drama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things We Say - Ugly Friend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Switch-Cold


----------



## nowtheydontknow (Dec 30, 2015)

Runnin' - Naughty Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of New Orleans - Bon Iver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Part II-Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Death - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Neon lights - demi lovato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mississippi Song - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lurgee-Radiohead


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Kiss me - sixpence none the ritcher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jails and Bombs - Amos Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isabella - Dia Frampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hello - Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gold Teeth - Man Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Every Woman in the World - Air Supply


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils Train - Crooked Fingers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Get Enough-Bad Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bean Sidhes - Faun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Are We All We Are - Pink


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukon-Lindemann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xxx's and Ooo's (an American Girl) - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What It Feels Like For A Girl - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vapor Trail - Rush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unforgettable - Natalie (RIP) and Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Window Coupe - Jan & Dean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swing-Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raglan Road - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of New Orleans - Bon Iver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Please Please Tell Me Now - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio - Monsterpuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Wrong - Disturbed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mark My Words-P.O.D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lacerated - Shinedown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep Me Hangin On - Supremes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

J.A.R. - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isabella - Dia Frampton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye - Avril Lavigne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fear-Blue October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous-Big Data


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

California Love - 2Pac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

By The Way-Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ampersand - Amanda Palmer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's We Share - Jodeci


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrath-Buckcherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vagabond - Bethany Dillon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under Pressure-Logic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tredecim - The Gracious Few


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steppin' Out - Joe Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Runaway Train - Soul Asylum


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Quiet - This Will Destroy You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

October-U2


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Null Moon - Akira Yamaoka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Master Of The Universe-Hawkwind


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Labyrinth - Grouper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kon-Tiki- The Shadows


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Just Like Anything - Jackson C. Frank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Not Over-Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Hallways - Escape the Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Genexus-Fear Factory


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Feral Love - Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Planet We Reach Is Dead - Gorillaz


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Diana - Comus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Careful - Paramore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Battery-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Through the Night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youngblood-3OH!3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xr2 - m.i.a.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waterloo-ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Occupanther - Midlake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take Aim-Kasabian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shake It - Tom Waits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

R U Mine? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of New Orleans - Bon Iver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outlaw - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Prowler-AC/DC


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Moya - Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

LuLu-Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kylie - Boy Tedson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jump-Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Over - Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard times-AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodnight Irene - Tom Waits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Face Everything And Rise - Papa Roach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil-Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Let Go - Delain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Can't Feel My Face - The Weeknd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathe - Disturbed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Head Full Of Dreams - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoinks! - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youthless-Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XIX - Slipknot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

War-Common


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winter Wonderland - Bing Crosby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unknown-Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me Why - Within Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Thankful - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ruthless-DevilDriver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver Syndrome - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Lil' Foot - Trouble In Mind - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceans-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Left to Lose - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mystery Of The Night-Ringo Starr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laughter in the Rain - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of 1,000 Years - Kiss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Not Over-Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horses - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get It Started - Pitbull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faraway - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil-Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing on Our Graves - The Cave Singers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

California Love - 2Pac


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Bob - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Already Mine - Jesse Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoomin' - Lionel Richie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukon-Lindemann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanted-Kehlani


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unknown-Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trekka - Puscifer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sad Eyes - Robert John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remedy, The - Puscifer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Qué Será Será - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pour Tous Jours - The Dolly Rots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Out Of Line-Device


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Mascara Tears - Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Marigold-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live for Rock - Tat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep A Watch-Empire of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey of 1,000 Years - Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Implicit Demand for Proof - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hip to Be Square - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Futureal-Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC :evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness Part-Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaste Away - Patti Rothberg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Message-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zicky's Song - Pepper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaweh-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where Did Our Love Go? - The Supremes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Velocity,Speed & Force-VSF


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under a Paper Moon - All Time Low


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taxman-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Square in a Circle - Shannon Curfman


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

Remembering Sunday- All Time Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quittin' You - The Band Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pure Morning-Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One You Love, The - Passenger


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Needed Me - Rihanna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Myth-Beach House


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Be the One - Exposé


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids - Robbie Williams & Kylie Minogue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jigsaw Falling Into Place-Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's up to You - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart and Soul - Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghost-Slash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow Me Down - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

E=MC2-Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Sister - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between You and Me - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zicky's Song - Pepper


----------



## sufjan (Mar 9, 2016)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanderlust-Wild Beasts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Shocking Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Us - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Take a Chance on Me - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shotgun Blues - Guns N' Roses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running Wild-Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises - The Cranberries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Blood-Cancer Bats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Sinner - In This Moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Up Your Lantern - LYNX


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knockout-Lil Wayne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump -Van Halen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Been Awhile-Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellraiser - Veruca Salt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Give It Away-Deepest Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frost Line - LYNX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Embers - Just Jack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Matter-Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Club Villain - Your Favorite Martian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Author Unknown - Jack Off Jill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero-Sum - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are the Master - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin Xin Xiang Yin - Cyndi Wang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking In The Winter-The Coral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veteran of the Psychic Wars - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unity-Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That's Life - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salvation-Rancid
​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sam - Flyleaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quit You-Anderson East


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photogragh - Def Leppard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Own The Night-Chaka Khan


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Never Enough - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Me a Stone - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Is Sweet - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids - Robbie Williams & Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joker & the Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Oh So Quiet-Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hag - The Breeders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goth in the Disco - Just Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flower's Grave - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything You Can Think - Tom Waits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Down and out- Camron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby, Baby - Amy Grant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anytime- Brian Mcknight


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Zwitter - Rammstein


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You already know * 112(One Twelve)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-B****es - Ice Cube


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walked outta heaven -jagged edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vale of Tears - Antestor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Up Up And Away - Fifth Dimension


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Typical-MuteMath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Say, Say, Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Read your mind - Avant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Fade - Feeder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

promise- jagged edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Habit - Ani DiFranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

none of ur friends business - ginuwine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Machine - The Struts


----------



## EmeraldPhoenix (May 2, 2016)

Lifelong Dayshift - Middle Class Rut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep it Simple - Delays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jailhouse - Jugtown Pirates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Calling - Angtoria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heavy Weight-WolfMother


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Grandmother Lovebox - The Lushlife Project


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Family - Björk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eighties-Killing Joke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragonfly - Android Lust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Candi-Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ace Of Spades-Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorba the Dance King - Mishapen Freaks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Young Blood-The Coasters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's We Share - Jodeci


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

We gonna make it - Jadakiss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Virus-Bjork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

u remind me - usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tinkling on a Tightrope - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stardust- nat king cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remnants - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet - This Will Destroy You


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Omen-Disclosure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mistress - Disturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Will Keep Us Together - Captain& Tennille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Imaginaerum-NightWish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunted - Disturbed


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ful Stop-Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye of the Storm, The - Disturbed


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Dance in the Dark - Lady Gaga


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Close to You - Carpenters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Things-Wednesday 13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anything Goes - Guns N' Roses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your Time Has Come-Audioslave


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Xzibit once again


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Without You - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Sad Stars - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Toy Soldier - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surrender Is Treason - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Mosquito - Pearl Jam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quasar - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Up - Jackyl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nightlife-Greenday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mayhem - Halestorm


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Lift Me Up - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kool Thing-Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joey - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Isaac - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart Attack - Demi Lovato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gladiator-Common


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free My Heart - Doro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Edge of Destruction-MGK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Changes by Black Sabbath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back To The Shack-Weezer


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Acetate Prophets - Jurassic 5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero-Otep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching You - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Virus-Björk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up 'N Away - Mr. President


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tales From The Hard Side-Biohazard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Summer rain - Carl Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock 'n' Roll Singer - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver Syndrome - Mark Lanegan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

paloma querida- placido domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Verge - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Gonna Change-SuperHeavy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Married with Children - Oasis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lucky Strike-Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kind of Loving, A


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jetstream-Doves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If You Dare - AC/DC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell Don't Need Me-Demon Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goi, Rode, Goi! - Arkona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fight 'em 'Til You Can't-Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous-Big Data


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crying Out - Shinedown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alternate Universe - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoomin' - Lionel Richie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vandraren-Nordman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under Attack-ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tyrant - Disturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Real Life-The Weeknd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver Syndrome - Mark Lanegan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Insanity - Disturbed :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once I Was Mighty - Martina Sorbara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Go Back-Evanescence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My Melancholy Baby - William Frawley.....yes, THE William Frawley first publicly sang the song in 1912.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Legion of Monsters - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkhead - Alice in Chains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In A Moment-Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Broke Luce - Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Games-The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fate of the Betrayed - Battlelore


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

E.T. - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Hearts - Stars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Even Tell-Soul Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bi_Polar - Assemblage 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alive - Assemblage 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Tolerance - Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yours Truly, 2095 - ELO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Occupanther - Midlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Fall - Audioslave


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take on Me - Aha!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shelter - Dorothy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punk Episode - Spoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty With Effects - Sarah Jezebel Deva


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On Broadway-The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Alone - The Tossers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maid of Culmore - Rising Appalachia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Night-Good Charlotte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids - Robbie Williams & Kylie Minogue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kalopsia-Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just my Imagination - The Temptations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Not Done - Fever Ray


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Haqq-al Yaqin - Om


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Sex to Serious - X Takes the Square


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Deja Vu - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby, Baby - Amy Grant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Across the Sands - The Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zicky's Song - Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax - Maria Taylor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome, to the Jungle - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus - Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Us - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Versions of Violence - Alanis Morissette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take Back The City-Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sympathetic Character - Alanis Morissette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raindrops-Basement Jaxx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Night - Whitney Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nowhere to Run - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Master Of Savagery- Soulfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud Like Love - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Knowing - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julien - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

In It For Life - The Casualties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hateful-The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts - Laura Marling


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Fun Things to Fu*k (If Your're a Winner) - NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoy - Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead Wrong-Cancer Bats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Undone - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Benny Got Blowed Up - NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ashtray Heart - Placebo


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Zyclone B Bath House - NOFX


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Y'All Want A Single - KoRn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xin Xin Xiang Yin - Cyndi Wang


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Wall Of Doubt - Millencolin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vexatious-Candlebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Us - Taja Sevelle


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Totale Finsternis - Tanz der Vampire


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

Squeeze the Trigger - Ice-T


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run Like the Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter of a Man - Ben Harper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Part II-Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio - Monsterpuss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Here-Elastica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meds - Placebo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids - Robbie Williams & Kylie Minogue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

In the Cold Light of Morning - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Times - Jamiroquai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Lost-The Gossip


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Fine Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End, The - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Saucerful Of Secrets-Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yamkela-Blindside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XO Skeleton - A Skylit Drive


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where Did Our Love Go - Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vale of Tears - Antestor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unbelievable-EMF


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time (Clock of the Heart) Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Days Never End - Linda Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ride the Wild Surf - Beach Boys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quasar-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phoenix from the Ashes - Elis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ol' '55-Eagles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nashville Cats - the Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning Star - Elis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let Me Be the One - Exposé


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep it Simple - Delays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaded-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Died - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold On - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Give It Away-Deepest Blue


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Floyd The Barber - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemy Within - Frida Hyvonen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Water - Tom Waits


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Breed - Nirvana

(I don't know why I'm having so many Nirvana songs in my head right now.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

April Rain - Delain


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Zombie - The Cranberries 

(This took some effort, haha.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, I'm Back - Fabolous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu-Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What'll I Do - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Vitamin R (Leading Us Along) - Chevelle 

One of my favorite songs :'D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undertow - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tryzasnice - Whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sacrifice-Björk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

River, The - Jordan Feliz


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Question - The Moody Blues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pain-Pusha T


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

One - Three Dog Night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nowhere to Run - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Math and the Mocking Moon - A Radio with Guts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laughing Into 1939-Al Stewart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jessie's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immortalized - Disturbed


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

How Soon is Now - t.A.T.u


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Smashed Gatecrash-Hadouken!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fame - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty Glasses - The Amps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dejavu - Dionne Warwick


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Changes by Black Sabbath


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus :spit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

America - Neil Diamond


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year 3000-Busted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Hamburger - The Network


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Waiting for my moment - Childish Gambino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voices - Alice in Chains


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Untitled 2 - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trajectory - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet Little Sixteen - Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rear Moth - Psapp


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Queen of Hearts - Saxon

Hard one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pull Me Out Alive - Kaki King


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On A Plain-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nordnatt - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Manic Monday-Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light That Shines - Fit for Rivals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Klavier-Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joey - Concrete Blonde


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It Will Rain-Bruno Mars


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be by ACDC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gathering, The - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fault Line-Silverchair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euphoria - Xandria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death & Joy-Abandon Jalopy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crash - Fit for Rivals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Religion-Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agent Orange - Fit for Rivals


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Zoo, The - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Yr Right - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Kid-Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weakness - Everlast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

VooDoo-Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Up 'N Away - Mr. President


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Telemiscommunications-Imogen Heap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone In My Hand - Everlast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head - B.J. THomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiver Syndrome - Mark Lanegan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paper Thin-Data Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Verge - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Next Year-Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Million Pieces - Tove Styrke


----------



## the username is taken (Aug 27, 2016)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keen on Boys - The Radio Dept.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just Be-Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Me - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell-Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Away - Delain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freedom - Wham!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Wanna Go To Bed Now - Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Cars - Gary Numan
Before you hate it - Gary Numan
Are 'Friends' Electric - Tubeway Army


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zora Sourit - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-B*tches - Ice Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Again - Endless Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vespers - State Faults


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncreated One - Chris Tomlin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ten-Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Split Personality - Pink


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Passage to Bangkok - Rush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Skool-Metronomy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Fly Away - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

Mudshovel-Staind


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Love Bites - Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

Jet Pilot- System of a Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Invisible Touch - Genesis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawkmoon 269-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get gone - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flood-Jars Of Clay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Walks - AC/DC :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

D-I-V-O-R-C-E Tammy Wynette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrion - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Thing-Kiesza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anything - Kate Earl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zombie-The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yours Truly, 2095 - ELO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu-Rush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wishin' and Hopin' - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Voices - Saosin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Fall - Audioslave


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Tyrant - Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secrets - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Razorblade-Blue October


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Parklife-Blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Verge - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

Tritonal feat. Everafter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Your song should have started with an N. Welcome to the thread by the way. :b

My Country - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Night-Moby


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

_Kaputt_ - Wir Sind Helden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Judgement Day-Saxon


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

I - Meshuggah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Not Done - Fever Ray


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hectic-Enter Shikari


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Forbid - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fiction-The xx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter Island - Orenda Fink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death Valley-Fall Out Boy


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Crazy Nights - Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back from the Dead - Skylar Grey


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Adia - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zerox-Adam & The Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Lips Are Red - St. Vincent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X2 - Queensrÿche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weirdo - Skylar Grey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vitamin R-Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Us - Taja Sevelle


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Terrible Lie - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Scandal-Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise Up - Maesyn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qwerty-Mushroomhead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Please Please Tell Me Now - Duran Duran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Obstacle 1-Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Turning Back - Imelda May


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics-Little Boots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live It Up - Airbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knife Party-Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Julien - Placebo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's A Party-Buckcherry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heartbreaker - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Back Up - Airbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Figure It Out-Royal Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of Every Story, The - Xandria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkshines-Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calculated - Heavens to Betsy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back Up-Dej Loaf


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Agadoo - Blacklace


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zerox - Adam Ant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youthless- Beck


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water-Buckcherry


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

valley girl - frank zappa


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Unchained Melodies - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That Golden Rule-Biffy Clyro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Short version - Wild Flag


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run Like the Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter of a Man - Ben Harper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Song for You - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Here - Elastica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Night-Moby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids - Robbie Williams & Kylie Minogue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

January-Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Independence Day - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawkmoon 269-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gunshy - Liz Phair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloween theme song- Unknown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feiticeira-Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eighteen Alive - A Radio with Guts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead To Rights-DevilDriver


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Contact - Falling Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ain't Got Nothin'-Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Slide - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Lie-The Band Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Tai Duo (Think Too Much) - Nicky Lee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking On The Moon-The Police


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

View from heaven - Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uninvited - Linda Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taro-Alt-J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So it Goes - Linda Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radio Free Europe - R E M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Fade - Feeder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Part II-Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Habit - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Too Late-3 Days Grace


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

On a good day- above and beyond


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Marchin On-OneRepublic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skipped N

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life in a Bottle - Linda Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knives Out-Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter Love - Trey Songz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Journey Of The Sorcerer-Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Died - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold On - Bif Naked


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Get Free - The Vines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floyd the Barber - Nirvana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Embers-Owl City


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Da Mystery of Chessboxin- Wutang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cuckoo - Lissie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Blood-Bastille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amphibious, Androgynous - Jenny Hval


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zephyrus-Bloc Party


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yellow Brick Road - Arctic Monkeys
Old Yellow Bricks**


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Kid-Green Day


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veracruz - Placido Domingo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U make me wanna - Usher


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Twisted transistor - Korn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Spanish Bombs - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses - Laleh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of My Heart - Westlife


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of My Mind - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nowhere Fast - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mellie's Comin' Over - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammer


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immortalized - Disturbed


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Handsome Devil- The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get on with It - Letters to Cleo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frozen-Madonna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dance Of Death-Iron Maiden


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Crocodiles- Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Star - Letters to Cleo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Hard Day's Night-The Beatles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Zephyr- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Yr Right - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Marks The Spot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Year, The - Kay Hanley


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Voulez Vous - Abba


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable- Nat King Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Way I Are - Timbaland


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Side to Side - Ariana Grande


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rear Moth - Psapp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quicksand-La Roux


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Party Boy Theme Song - Jackass?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One wish - Ray J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nordnatt - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magick-Kalxons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light That Shines - Fit for Rivals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

King Of Kings-Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joey - Concrete Blonde


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ivich-Al Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold On - Bif Naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Over It-Eagles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fergalicious- Fergie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enough Space-Foo Fighters


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dumpweed- Blink 182


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cactus-Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I'm Awesome - The Dollyrots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Change Of Seasons- Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zadok the Priest - Amici Forever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You Don't Wanna Know-Orianthi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X's & O's - Jeremih


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking In The Winter-The Coral


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Verdiclac- The Doors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unbalanced Pieces-Soulsavers


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Time to Stop Talking - the Rakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Situations-Escape The Fate


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ruby Soho - Rancid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qwerty-Mushroomhead


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On With The Business-The Hold Steady


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

N 2 Gether Now - Limp Bizkit ft. Method Man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Machinehead-Bush


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Littlest Things - Lily Allen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill Mercy Within-Korn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Juicebox - The Strokes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Impossible -Anberlin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Heroes -David Bowie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Low-50 Cent


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

First Love - The Maccabees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Easter-Marillon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Doctors & Dealers - Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Catch Tomorrow-Afrojack


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Skeleton in the Closet -Anthrax


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zooropa - u2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XIX-Slipknot


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Virus-Bjork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U got it bad- Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Down - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sail to the Moon-Radiohead


----------

